# Massholes: Comm2a and GOAL



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

I am a member of both. 

Comm2a dot org

GOAL dot org...

I recently posted about these orgs. I am NOT a LEO. I am NOT affiliated with these orgs in any way,
I support the cause of the assinine laws in MA. 

You dont have to join as a member, you can donate on the down low if you choose. 

Eta: need more LE on board with the bs in MA, possibly nationally if big O wins a second term. 

Mr H. Right winger


----------



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

ha, you guys are a funny crowd. i meant to type i DO NOT support....


----------



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

yep, pretty much feel like an ass. but that's cool.


----------



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

*Eta: need more LE on board with the bs in MA, possibly nationally if big O wins a second term.*

needed to quote myself in order to clarify my objective too. maybe i'm stressed out. tired of seeing this BS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Allow me to spell it out as clearly as I can.

The police officers who are members of this website (who are mostly the cops on the street, not the brass) overwhelmingly support the 2nd Amendment and the right of law-abiding citizens to possess and carry firearms. A police officer has nothing to fear from a law-abiding gun owner, since by definition, they will obey the law, which means they won't shoot at police officers.

When I stop a car and the operator (or a passenger) informs me that they're carrying a handgun, I ask them where it is, and tell them to keep it holstered (a holstered gun can't kill you). I then ask for their LTC in addition to their license and registration, and if everything checks out, they're on their way with either a verbal or written (if the infraction was bad) warning, which is my way of saying "thank you" for letting me know they were armed.

Seriously......stop drinking the NES Kool-Aid......you won't find a more pro-2AMD crowd than you will here. Don't blame us for the sins of our politicians with badges.


----------

